# #19 CLOSED - FISH HAT WORKSHOP WITH DAROWIL



## Designer1234

#19 FISH HAT WORKSHOP WITH DARWIL  closed Apr.20/2013

*Please read all the posts on this workshop before approaching the teacher with a pm to make sure that the question you are asking is not answered here*. 
---------------------------------------
*PLEASE READ THE FOLLOWING WORKSHOP INFORMATION*

Please ALWAYS start reading at the beginning of this workshop, even if you join in late. 
This is important as sometimes corrections are made or there are additions to the information. If you are starting the class, even after the starting date,
make sure you read from page 1.
--------------------
Each Workshop is taught by a KP member

*IMPORTANT* Please read the following requests in order to make our workshops easy to understand and to help them run smoothly.

*#1*-once you have posted on this topic- 
all future posts to this workshop will be mailed to you automatically unless 
you change your setting at the top of this page to 'unwatch' 
- 
*#2* PLEASE NOTE: As the Teacher in many cases is teaching his or her specific way of doing the project please don't post links 
unless they are approved by the teacher. if you wish to discuss other methods, please pm the teacher before you post about different techniques or ways of doing things. If it is acceptable she or he will post the information.

*#3*- As a matter of courtesy- please let the teacher answer questions about the workshop - each teacher will do their best to drop by the workshop at least once a day, questions answered by students incorrectly are in some cases not the method used by the teacher,and can cause confusion.

*#4*- There is a tech section on our main page if you have problems with opening downloads.

*#5* If you wish to go to another workshop or topic in the workshop section, from these pages - go to the top or bottom of the workshop
pages and you will see

KNITTING AND CROCHET PATTERNS WITH DESIGNER1234

*#6*-We would appreciate very much if you ONLY GIVE OUT THE FOLLOWING LINK ,not the individual links of the workshops to other KP members. This is very important and helps us run the workshop section efficiently. We ask your cooperation in this regard.

_The following link takes you directly to the workshop home page where you can read the information files at the top of the page and then scroll down to the open and closed workshops_.

This request includes posting information or directing new people to the workshops.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

*#7*-To subscribe to this section - go to 'my Profile' at the top of the page. You will see a place where it shows what sections you are subscribed to - then you can subscribe to

KNITTING AND CROCHET WORKSHOPS WITH DESIGNER1234

- it will then remain permanently on your home page with MAIN, PICTURES, CHIT CHAT ETC. and you can click on it whenever you want to come into this section.

-One of us (Managers)will 'trim the extraneous posts and questions once they have been acknowledge by the teacher. This is with the approval of each of our teachers and we do it so that the information which is saved when the workshop closes - is straightforward and easy to understand.

You are welcome to post comments etc. however, we will just delete them once the teacher has seen them . We do, however, ask that you use a bit of restraint as it keeps us very busy trimming.

Thank you - designer1234 and prismaticr and nrc1940 (Section Mgrs.)

*We welcome darwil from Australia who has agreed to 
Teach her THIRD WORKSHOP for us*.


----------



## darowil

Welcome to you all- both those who have done or both of my previous workshops and the newbies.

*WORKSHOP PATTERN LINK* -- 
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter08/PATTfishy.php 
I will post this in its own post- that way none should have problems finding it.


----------



## darowil

*GENERAL INFORMATION ON THE DEAD FISH HAT WORKSHOP.*

_This pattern is for dpns, those who are planning on using dpns or who already know to convert a pattern from dpns to magic loop can just get straight to work knitting the hat now that the pattern link is posted_.

The pattern is worked on a worsted/aran but I have done mine in 8 ply (DK). As any Australians will tell you 8 ply is much more readily available over here than worsted/aran weight. Therefore as I have made them from stash I have used 8 ply. These hats are great stash busters. When I say stash I mean I have only used yarns that I had less than 1 ball of.

The multicoloured hat I used what I think is the magic ball that is talked about on KP. I have joined all the very short scraps of yarn together and have a couple of balls of this so have used some of this for the hat on magic loop. The only critria for putting them together was that it was 8 ply and added as I come across it or finish the item leaving me such a small amount. No attempt whatever has been made to match up the colours.

Needle size 4.5mm (US 7). As I am a loose knitter and used a lighter yarn I have gone down one size.

The tension/ gauge is 19 stitches/28 rows to 10 cms (4 inches) ; at this tension/gauge the hat will be around 20inches unstretched, and should fit a child or average adult head.

Gauge is not essential for this project and if you use an 8 ply it is likely to be a bit smaller (normal tension for 8 ply is about 22 stitches per 10cms)

If anyone wants to do this hat but cannot use either dpns or magic loop this pattern can be used to learn them. I do not work with dpns as much as the magic loop so may not be as able to help with the struggles of a learner.

However for those wanting to it on magic loop go to my first workshop on magic loop (which is closed)(link below to the workshop home page and look for #10 Learn to do Magic Loop with Darowil) - there is no need for you to do the hat or mittens in the workshop as this Dead Fish Hat will also work.

basically if you have problems in the first 1 1/2 inches of the Fish Hat you have a magic loop issue, after that it is probably a Fish Hat issue (though if you use a shorter needle and end up with only one loop you may need help when your rounds get shorter.


----------



## darowil

*DEAD FISH HAT ON MAGIC LOOP.*

Note that as in my previous workshops I use needle when discussing magic loop and I am referring to one of the two needles connected by the cable NOT to a second circular needle

These guidelines are for those doing the hat on magic loop. I am not writing out the pattern for two major reasons. The first is copyright I cannot rewrite the pattern and post it on KP. The other is that the purpose is not simply to enable you to knit this hat on magic loop but to give an introduction in how to convert a dpns pattern to magic loop. It is not difficult with a few simple principles that I hope to make clear. Therefore they will be some working out that you need to do for yourselves.

For those who did my other two workshops you will realize that the stitches are normally divided into half. This is not essential but is a good guide to begin with. The only time I dont halve the stitches is when it is more convenient to have a different number. For example if you have a pattern repeat and the needle change occurs in the middle of a repeat it easier to move the stitches so that the change to the other needle occurs after the end of a repeat. For this pattern once you start the decreasing it is helpful to divide the stitches into 40 and 50 as this ensures that the decreases occur at the end of a needle.

The number of stitches is high enough that you may fit them around the circular for now- or to only need one loop (called the traveling loop), if the work wants to join up and leave you with just the one loop coming from the working needle that is fine. See photo. However this does not work once the diameter gets less- I dont understand why but it doesnt. I found out both that it works and that it only works for the in-between diameters by accident. But have since learned that it has a name and that it does only work for a larger diameter- of course large diameters dont need it at all as they fit around the circular. While I dont use a stitch marker to mark the end of the round on dpns or magic loop you do need it for traveling loop (dpns and magic loop have a break between the end of a round and the next and the tail tells you whether the needle change is the end of the round or not. But with the traveling loop it just goes around and there may not be clear break so some way of telling is needed.

A scarf http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scarfish
Fingerless mittens http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fishy-fingerless-mitts


----------



## darowil

MOUTH SHAPING

I expect that the area most likely to cause problems will be the mouth shaping. This calls for a W&T. There is a description oh how to do this in the abbreviations that you can link to from the pattern. 
However I will also explain them now (for those who did my socks and struggled to pick up the wraps you will be pleased to know that you do not need to pick up the wraps in this pattern!).

W&T wrap and turn. Bring the yarn forward (to the front of the work), slip the next stitch onto the right needle purlwise, return the yarn to the back of the work (you have now wrapped the slipped stitch in the working yarn), slip the stitch back to the left needle. Turn the work ready to begin the next row.

The most important thing to grasp is that these are short rows- so named because they do not use up all the stitches on the needle/s. Note that at this stage you are working in rows NOT ROUNDS. Each of the short rows will leave some stitches unworked, simply ignore them for now and do exactly what the pattern says to do. This is what creates the curved shape round the mouth.


----------



## darowil

I think that is all the information you need for now.
Start knitting and feel free to p[ost questions as they arise.

Remember if you also need to learn magic loop you can go to workshop #10 learn magic loop with darowil. (link under this post). And any questions you have on learning magic loop you can post there- I will be keeping an eye on both workshops so I will answer questions there as well.

If you are wanting to learn double pointed needles let me know and I will try to help you.

And I will repost the phots of the hats as well.

These are fun to knit and leave you free to use your imagination as to what you do with these hats. I am going to try adding little fish into one rather than stripes. No idea whether it will work or not- but only one wy to find out!


----------



## darowil

MOUTH SHAPING
You do the lip colour and then do the shaping in the next colour- look at my photo and you can see how the red (the one on my head) is straight work (all knit rows as it is stocking stitch/stockinette in the round. It is the next section with the short rows (made by the w&ts- but no picking them up at all you'll be pleased to know) that does the shaping which is why the yellow part is curved and it pulls up the red as you do it.


----------



## darowil

Nana4 said:


> I'm sorry but I am having to do the fish hat on dp needles and am finding it a bit confusing with the W&T part of the fish hat. It says to knit 27 then W&T, then purl 9 W&T, then knit 10 W&T. Ok so do you knit to the 26st, yarn forward, slip the 27th st and then knit the 9 stitches. I haven't knitted anything since 1971 and decided to start up again and taught myself to do the continental style of knitting this year. Thank you, an old learner. Nana4. (Margaret)


You knit the 27 stitches and then work the W&T, exactly as I have said on page one under MOUTH SHAPING. 
The instructions show that it not simply a slip stitch, and the T stands for turn.
BTW the only problem with dpns is if someone needs a lot of help with learning to use them- general use I'm fine with- in fact that purple hat I am holding was knitted on dpns. And the hat is perfect for knitting on dpns.


----------



## darowil

cheri49 said:


> I am so ready to start this project! I've put it off thinking it would be too confusing for me..... here I go I'm putting my other work aside, just hope this puppy of ours will let me get knitting done. she loves the yarn.


This has a lot of stretches of straight out knitting so once you get past the mouth shaping its a easy run with only simple k2tog decreases until you get to the tail.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Don't know if this will work but trying to post pic using cell phone. Good it worked. Notice that when going from mouth shaping stitches to ody stockingnette stitch for boy the "design or texture" changed. It on your pi s and those of pattern it does t appear to. Not going to worry. It did wonder why. 

Also did it between 4.5" stockingnette and 1st decrease.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Don't know if this will work but trying to post pic using cell phone. Good it worked. Notice that when going from mouth shaping stitches to ody stockingnette stitch for boy the "design or texture" changed. It on your pi s and those of pattern it does t appear to. Not going to worry. It did wonder why.
> 
> Also did it between 4.5" stockingnette and 1st decrease.


Gwen you simply forgot that when you go back to stockinette in the round you knit every row. Remember with your plain socks you just knitted except for the heel.
Remember everyone that with stocking stich/stockinette that you always knit the side that has the vs, or the smooth side. If you have the other side facing you purl. As you always have the same side facing when knitting in the round you will always knit, but when you work in rows you will need to work one row in knit and the next in purl as you keep alternating the side facing you.


----------



## darowil

Diane104 said:


> Please count me in, too. I would like to learn the magic loop, but don't have the time right now. I am doing the fish hat on dpn's Will the magic loop workshop be open for a while?


We have decided that is a basic thing and so will be keeping it open indefinitely- maybe as long as the workshops keep going or I leave KP (which I have no intention of doing let me say).
welcome to this workshop, looking forward to hearing from you again.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Darowil. Now to decide whether to frog or not...it did go together quickly and I'm up early so...will it affect being able to add the fins?


I know you have frogged your fish. But in case others wonder about the answer to your questions I don't know. Probably wouldn't sit quite as flat, but might make picking up easier. IMHO stocking stitch/stockinette looks better
Having a day tomorrow when I am only knitting- will be checking this workshop but other than that I will ignore KP - I find that KP takse up so much time I don't get as much knitting done so I have decided to just knit (and maybe this way I will also get some library books finished to return). (i spelt finished wrong and my computer wanted to replace it with fishiness- rather apt I thought for this workshop.
There is something fishy about this that is for sure.


----------



## darowil

keelness said:


> Sign me up for the fish hat & magic loop work shops. Thanks


Well your into the dead fish hat and if you haven't found the magic loop workshop go to the link under this post and scroll down to magic loop with darowil. 
Us the instructions there to cast on 90 sttiches and knit 1 1/2 inches in your lip colour. By this time you have the magic loop sorted out (although if you have shortish needles it may not be quite right but see my early posts if this seems to be the problem). Or ask in either workshop.
Once you have the 1 1/2inches knit you will need to start following the hfish hat pattern.
Note that when knitting in the round stocking stitch/stockinette is each round knit.


----------



## darowil

Dowager said:


> To keep the Turtle Herd up to "speed", I have got the lips cast on, and 1/2" knitted! I am sooo jealous Gwennie Poo that you are already up to the decrease! My "lips" are wanting to curl something fierce, but I notice the pattern said something about them rolling as part of the look, so I am assuming this is o.k. I am using Magic Loop method, but really need a longer-cable circular needle. However, getting by wioth what I have for now.


The curl is what makes the lips- its using the nature of the stockinette to create the fat lips. And the short rows after this part give the shape to the mouth. And the short rows are quick- as they really are short.
Just do it with one loop as my photo shows (or even no loops if hte cable is short enough). Yu will need to move into magic loop once it starts to get smaller with the decreases.
Don't forget the hare has already had to frog a lot. Although in this non race I suspect the hare will get there before the turtle. But its not a race. But I can understand how you woul dlike to get more progress done, but it really doesn't matter.
Gwen I'm hope you don't mind me turning you into a hare!


----------



## Gweniepooh

No problem being the hare...as long as I don't have to reproduce like one! LOL That factory is closed! LOL I also admitted to frogging in an earlier post. Hey...I don't mind admitting my mistakes. Helps me remember not to make them again!

Speaking of mistakes...please look at this picture and tell me what I did this time incorrect please. Where the short rows are for some reason this time doing them I have a ridge. I thought I was being very careful doing them but you know this hare...Don't want to go much farther if I need to frog again. thank you!


----------



## darowil

Not sure how you've done it- but htey should all be in the same row straight above the lips - becuase each short row gets longer and so uses a sttich or two from the row of the lips, whereas yours seem to be going up into the blue. I'm heading off to bed now, but when I ge tup I will do the beginning of a hat ot show this (I have one on the needles but the lips and in a furry yarn and I don't think will show up well- but that OK as I have the yarn for another so I will just start that later. 
In the mean time try again following the pattern very closly. The turtle will catch up soon at this rate!


----------



## darowil

maggieme said:


> I'm having a problem with the purl short rows. I've googled it but found no video's. Ideas?


SHAPING MOUTH
what is the problem you are having?
As I said short rows are short, they don't use up all the stitches. Each of the short rows finishes witha W&T- see my dirctions for this above. And remember that T stands for turn so you turn and start going back the other way. YOU ARE WORKING IN ROWS HERE NOT ROUNDS- just for this small section (and later the tail and fins are also in rows)

So row 1 you knit 27, wrap the next sttich so that it ends up on the left hand needle and then turn the work (it is now on the right hand needle with the unworked stitches)
row 2 you purl 9 of the stitches that you have just knitted and then do doing a wrap and turn
And keep following the patten- each row will be one or two stitches longer than the row befroe.

I am going down for breakfast after this, and then I am going to do another set of lips so I can take some photos. So if you need more than I have given you you will need to wait a bit longer. (unfortunately the lips I started last night is not likely to work for this section so I will need to start another one).


----------



## darowil

colleenmay said:


> Somehow I am not getting the daily links for the workshop. Just posting again so I will hopefully be included.
> 
> Did a swatch with size 7 needles and it was too big for gauge. Went to a 6 and still too big. Started project with a size 5, did the first 1 1/2 inches, and measured again but now it is too small. Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! However, since I am doing it for a very small 5 year old I think I will just continue on the size 5. I usually have to go down a size on needles for most patterns. I must knit loosely.


If you look up the top of the page, just above where the posts start there are two buttons. One says WATCH or UNWATCH. this needs to say unwatch for you to get notifications. If you want to have WATCH click on it to get notifications. I have discovered that if I delete the last email I receive without opening it it acts as an unwatch, so even if I know I have read all the posts I always open the last email notification.
You don't get daily notifications, you get a notification when the first new post is made (or every new post e as long as you have that topic open).

I hate trying to work out gauge- it necver seems to work for me. You are meant to wash the square as you would wash it normally to help work out the correct gauge (but I must admit that I don't think I have ever done that!). Like you said though it is likely to fit a small child anyway. Gauge isn't essential for this (mind you I saw that for most things I knit!) but as it has stretch it won't matter if it a bit out one way or the other.


----------



## Jsnnsj

I have finished the wrap and turns and I'm now doing rounds. The pattern says to knit 4.75 inches. My question is this from the beginning or from the W&T rows?


----------



## darowil

from the W&T rows- and each next lot of inches is from the last dcrease row (as you will see most of them get smaller so they can't be added on to what you have already done).
Am inportant thing in reading patterns is realise that they are in sequence. generally the pattern will tell if it is different to the sequence. So when it says work 4.75 inches in stockinette that means that you now work that 4.75 inches. If it was to be from the start generally they say work until work measures 4.75 inches (or something similar).


----------



## darowil

Sockmouth said:


> Just finished the W&T rows. How fun! Looks great. Having fun with this and learned a new technique. Thanks darowil.


What more can you ask for than fun and learning something new. I really love the thngs that you can do with short rows. And picking up the wraps can give even more options- like shaping heels or making wings, tails and beaks for penguins. This scan shows wings andbeak which where done with w&ts so it is a useful skill to learn for a number of reasons.


----------



## darowil

Bobglory said:


> I had an issue with the wraps on the knit short rows showing very obviously on the right side of the fabric.
> 
> On Row 1 you knit 27 in the new color. Then you wrap the 28th stitch and turn. Row 2 you purl 9 then wrap the next stitch and turn. So far so good.
> 
> On Row 3 you knit 10. This is where I ran into a problem. The wraps were in the new color, however the stitches being wrapped were the old color. This left unsightly brown wraps showing on the right side of my fabric.
> 
> I


I too didn't like this- so the one I am working on downstairs I have actually picked up the wrap and knitted it with the sttich it was wrapping. I have just come up to get the SD card and will be posting photos as soon as I have got the first side finsihed. But I think that it looks better I will put a comparison photo too. 
What the pattern writer says is that these loops are hidden by the lips- though I am not convinced of this- I think that they can be seen on th ehat I am wearing in an earlier post.
So stay posted and I will have a photo soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh

This is so much fun! Here's where I am again almost finished the 2 1/2 inches after the first decrease and headed to the tail; going to take a break. I've been using a size 8 needle and it fits perfect! I will definitely be making lots of dead fish hats and socks for Christmas...ahhhh my spring & summer knitting!


----------



## darowil

Bobglory said:


> I am very familiar with short rows but not so much on the wrapping and turning as the sock patterns I have used haven't called for wrapping and turning.


You need to do my sock workshop! I used a w&t heel- so that those who have done this workshop alredy know what how to do them. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> This is so much fun! Here's where I am again almost finished the 2 1/2 inches after the first decrease and headed to the tail; going to take a break. I've been using a size 8 needle and it fits perfect! I will definitely be making lots of dead fish hats and socks for Christmas...ahhhh my spring & summer knitting!


The hare is up and running again! Looks good- better add the next bits as things are moving along.A few things I noted while doing the hats. Are you deliberately showing off your socks?
FINS
For the fins on the purple hat I picked up only one loop of the stitch but two on the other hat. Hopefully this picture shows the difference. The purple looks neater but the orange one seems to stand a little better but I think I prefer the neater look..

FINISHING.
Remember when threading through ends that the lips roll and so the inside turns out to be the right side- so thread through the yarn on the stocking stitch/ stockinet side- but only for the lips (the first 1 ½ inches)

EYES
As you will have seen in my photos I have used buttons for the eyes. But whatever takes your fancy will work- including her white felt circles.

TAIL
the reason for the strange instructions is that the tail needs to be at a different angle so simply do exactly as the pattern says even if it seems strange.


----------



## darowil

MOUTH SHAPING
Any way now for the what we are really here for- the photos of the mouth shaping. Remember that the sttiches do not show up as much when the lips roll up, but I think they do show up when being worn. 
The purple and red unfinished hat was done by knitting or purling the rows as said- but instead of simply knitting the wrapped stitch when I came to it I slipped the stitch, picked up the wrap with my left needle, slipped the slipped stitch from the right needle back to the left needle and knitted these two together. This has made it much neater.
THIS IS HOW I THINK IT LOOKS BETTER- IT IS AN ADJUSTMENT TO THE PATTERN AND SO CAN BE IGNORED
so 
Row1 k27, W&T
Row 2 p9, W&T
Row3 k9, slip 1, pick up the wrap k these 2 tog (as described above), W&T

When you get to row 8 purl14, work the wrap and its stich together, k1 W&T

So simply work each wrapped stitch as you come to it, counting it as one of the knit or purl of the row- whether it is the last sttich or second to last sttich.

I hope that I have written the few rows correctly- but the descriptions are correct.


----------



## darowil

Jsnnsj said:


> I had the same problem, so I tinked back and knit one row of my new colour and then did the wrap and turns


That would work too- and would actually be easier thatn the way I did it especially if you aren't used to picking the wraps up. The wraps would still be there, but not as obvious. Though wouldn'thave worked for this one as I used small amount of left over yarns rolled into a ball and so I had colour changes anyway. 
So knit one row if you are working all the mouth shaping on one colour, or knit them togther as I did if you are changing colours or have a variagted yarn.
Or do as the pattern does and let the lips (hopefully) cover it.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...you have taught me better...LOL Was up so late last night and am helping my DDs friend through a small (?) crisis last night and to therapist with him today...just not thinking clearly. Such a dummy I am. See what lack of sleep and stress do to me...no wonder I'm retired! Or is that retarded? (sorry for being politically incorrect)
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am now on the 1 1/2 " after decrease round 3. Had to switch to a shorter cabled needle (same size) but it is really getting tight. May have to switch to 3 DPNs after this round. Did you have to do that? If not, what did you do?
> 
> 
> 
> What about magic loop? It works for the whole hat. There is absolutely no need to ever use dpns to knit in the round if you like magig loop. Simply pull the cord through to form your two loops when it is too small to go around the needle.
> I thought I had taught you better than that Gwen :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Didn't I get up yesterday morning to you frogging because you had knitted while too tired? Clearly you are conserving yarn- even if you have avoided frogging this time.


----------



## darowil

mammaw10 said:


> Getting ready to start had to wait until my needles came in mail, now waiting on husband to drill my lifeline hole and I can start. Hate being so far behind but have been reading posts.


Thats OK, it really doesn't matter when you start.


----------



## darowil

Gwen you really are a sucker for punishment aren't you? I've tried two workshops so far. Totally gave up on Shirleys Waterfall- so much so that I frogged it. ANd still working my way through the ASJ. ANd then Lurkers Trvelling VIne , then... Ohn yes squareds for hte AUssie Swap and I do have none KP related knitting too.


----------



## darowil

Saroj said:


> I have a ? On the eyes. What do you do for the finished look? Do you embroider?


EYES
Did I post the eyes? I meant to but can't remember. But I have only ever used buttons. I personally think her eyes look strange (well her fishes eyes)!


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> [c=red]QUESTION[/c] Having trouble with the tail understanding directions from dpns but doing magic loop.
> Starting I have 11 stitches on each needle doing magic loop. Have knit 3 rounds.
> 
> Don't I now work the following directions still using magic loop and then as I complete ????? I'm stuck...I keep re-reading and know it says it can be done on one needle...really having a mental block on this.


TAIL

After the 3 rows you have knitted you knit 17. The last 11 you knitted are placed on a stich holder, a piece of yarn or I used a 8"circular. You could also simply manoeuvre your stitches so the 11 are on the cable and ignored while you move the rest onto one needle to work. You then work flat on the remaining 11. So you can still use your circular but the work is no longer joined- the tail needs seaming after it is knitted. And so remember that you are working rows so need to knit and purl rows
The give away is that she says 
k3 rounds
Next round
Row 1

BTW Gwen as you see colour is working for me- is it you computer again? (sorry to others, this is an answer to a qustion from the Tea PArty)


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay I think I have it now...completely missed that you would be seaming the tail afterwards. and to the color issue...must be my computer then.



darowil said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> [c=red]QUESTION[/c] Having trouble with the tail understanding directions from dpns but doing magic loop.
> Starting I have 11 stitches on each needle doing magic loop. Have knit 3 rounds.
> 
> Don't I now work the following directions still using magic loop and then as I complete ????? I'm stuck...I keep re-reading and know it says it can be done on one needle...really having a mental block on this.
> 
> 
> 
> TAIL
> 
> After the 3 rows you have knitted you knit 17. The last 11 you knitted are placed on a stich holder, a piece of yarn or I used a 8"circular. You could also simply manoeuvre your stitches so the 11 are on the cable and ignored while you move the rest onto one needle to work. You then work flat on the remaining 11. So you can still use your circular but the work is no longer joined- the tail needs seaming after it is knitted. And so remember that you are working rows so need to knit and purl rows
> The give away is that she says
> k3 rounds
> Next round
> Row 1
> 
> BTW Gwen as you see colour is working for me- is it you computer again? (sorry to others, this is an answer to a qustion from the Tea PArty)
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

pammie1234 said:


> On round 6 of the body shaping, it says that you have 22 stitches left. Then on the tail, it says to knit 17 and put the next 11 stitches on a stitch holder. My math says that one of the numbers is wrong. Is it the 22 stitches or the knit 17. I'm leaning toward the knit 17 should be knit 11. Let me know as I am getting close!


TAIL
No the knit 17 is correct- but you then slip the last 11 of these 17 onto a stitch holder or similar (NOT the next 11). You then work the next 5 stitches and the remaining 6 of the 17, this is where the 11 comes from. This means that the tail is actually positioned at an angle to the body. As I said to Gwen these are knitted in rows not rounds. And after doing these 11 stitches you go back and work the 11 that are on hold.


----------



## darowil

Dowager said:


> Dowager said:
> 
> 
> 
> O. K. Wanted to check on something. On the mouth shaping, For Row 7 it says K 14, W * T. Then for Row 8 it says P 16./ On previous rows it increased 1 st. for each row, so I wanted to be sure whether there was an error in the pattern or not.
> 
> 
> 
> I see now that all the following rows are 2 st. instead of one, so I guess that is correct.
Click to expand...

MOUTH SHAPING
Your assumption is right, the pattern is correct. This changesthe angle at which the mouth is shaped.

I can assure everyone that the pattern is correct, I have done 3 of these now, as well as two on the needles and haven't come across a mistake in them.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Here it is...


----------



## Dowager

I am attaching photos of the mouth shaping as it is making a little cup like the heels on the socks in your class were supposed to do. I wasn't sure what I did wrong, but thought you would know.

Myrtle the Turtle


----------



## darowil

The reason why I aske dis that the tail is semaed in two pieces- but it looks fine as you have done it- and orginal
This is the tail of one of mine.


----------



## darowil

Dowager said:


> I am attaching photos of the mouth shaping as it is making a little cup like the heels on the socks in your class were supposed to do. I wasn't sure what I did wrong, but thought you would know.
> 
> Myrtle the Turtle


Hi Myrtle the Turtle- slow and steady gets there. 
I will post photos here so you can see what mine looks like (this one is done without picking up the wraps as you have done it.) From these you can check whetehr or not yours looks similar to this. It does look a bit more curved than I would expect but does it flatten? Not sure what would cause it to do tht though. The reason I asked about picking up the wraps was that I wondered if somehow you had managed to pick up more than you should. Bu tthat is not hte answer. And maybe if you knitted tight but as a loose knitter I can't see why it would. So I supect that it is simply the rolling that stockinette will insist on doing. But look at these photos that are coming.


----------



## darowil

BTW Gwen my next workshop is on reading patterns- not quite sure how I will do it yet, but ideas are coming. This will be for two tyoes of knitters mainly I would think, those newish to knitting and those who can knit but just do there own thing. For these it will mean that they can follow patterns, but might also enable them to write out their patterns so that others can read them.


----------



## Diane104

OK! Mine does look like yours, with the lips pinned down and the wraps showing on one side. However, I have a hole in mine where I must have forgotten to wrap - so I will frog and catch up!!


----------



## Bobglory

I am just about ready to start the second decrease row on the body shaping


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds interesting. We both know I could use help reading a pattern sometimes...would love to be able to write my own too.
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Gwen my next workshop is on reading patterns- not quite sure how I will do it yet, but ideas are coming. This will be for two tyoes of knitters mainly I would think, those newish to knitting and those who can knit but just do there own thing. For these it will mean that they can follow patterns, but might also enable them to write out their patterns so that others can read them.
Click to expand...

Like fish tails. One of my hats could be finished in not that long a time. I will work on finishing it so that I can take photos as I do it- by the time you get to the next tail I will have the photos up- and then others can use them too.
I do like your tail, but if I was going to do it as one piece iwould work out how to do it on magic loop. Maybe I will play with the tail of the other one when I get there. And therein you see the type of knitter I am- able to fiddle with a pattern but not likely to come up with an orginal idea for myself. And this is not knocking myself.

I see further down you have asked if anyone could post photos so just be patient. This will come before the play withthe tail on the other hat. Will be interesting to see how this one goes as I am experimenting with putting fish in him as well. Not sure how it will work with the decreases, but all willl be revealed later. (this is the one I just posted with thw knit row before the mouth shaping)


----------



## darowil

jmai5421 said:


> I love your colors so far Dowager and anxious to see the rest. My mouth or short rows look like yours with a cup like appearance. I am knitting on, did not frog and it does appear to smooth out a little.
> Do I need to pick up the wrap when I knit/purl back on my next hat?


The patttern says not to, but one of my photos is done by picking up the wraps and I think it looks better. someone also suggested knitting the first row in the new colour before beginning the shaping. I have tried this on this hat and it looks pretty good too. I think my favourite is picking up the wraps and knitting them, second knitting the first row and then the one in the pattern. The second option is very easy so and so for those not sure about picking up the wraps simply do this very easy option and really very little improvement on the first option.
For some reason this yarn isn't curling! Never managed to do stocking stitch without it curling- indeed not meant to be able to. Not really sure why- think it might have needed larger needles but no details on the yarn wrapper.
Almost forgot to post the pjot- went to take the SD card out the computer to use it again and realised it hadn't made it in!


----------



## darowil

Diane104 said:


> OK! Mine does look like yours, with the lips pinned down and the wraps showing on one side. However, I have a hole in mine where I must have forgotten to wrap - so I will frog and catch up!!


If you haven't gone far frog by all means, but if it is only one it may not sure up or a qucik nip with a sewing needle and yarn may also do it. I am a great believer in fudge before frogs. (In my sock workshop I spent so much time talking about fudging that one lady posted a fudge recipe for us, which she called heel and toe fudge- which I tried but didn't cook enough so I had to eat it all myself instead of sharing it. Still tasted as good just didn't look it).


----------



## darowil

Bobglory said:


> I am just about ready to start the second decrease row on the body shaping


It's amazing how colours that I wouldn't think to put together works so well. Thats why the magic ball is so interesting- colours that should in no way go with each other end up together and still work.

After my last post I would change your signature to suit me to if at first you don't succeed fudge, and then frog...
Fudging though does not always work- and I have spent more time trying to fudge than I would have spent frogging at times!


----------



## darowil

Bobglory said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobglory said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am just about ready to start the second decrease row on the body shaping
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how colours that I wouldn't think to put together works so well. Thats why the magic ball is so interesting- colours that should in no way go with each other end up together and still work.
> 
> After my last post I would change your signature to suit me to if at first you don't succeed fudge, and then frog...
> Fudging though does not always work- and I have spent more time trying to fudge than I would have spent frogging at times!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and me both lol. I had to uh....fudge the first row of body shaping decreases because I had somehow ended up with 82 stitches. I thought about frogging, then just fudged and did an extra k2tog lol.
> 
> I love the suggestion and tweaked my signature a bit. Thanks for an excellent suggestion!
Click to expand...

And now sitting here laughing away as well!
Why frog when can fudge? and I must say that that principle applies to my eating as well. Would almost always farther something like sweet like fudge to something healthier like frogs (well I must admit I never eaten them, but I am sure they fit into the healthy catagory). My preference for fudge shows in my waist as well unfortunately.
Better go and eat a healthy breakfast and go- I have another meeting in half an hour (before the lesson) so better get going. Its 10am here


----------



## Sockmouth

Ready for the tail and the fins. Tomorrow!

Not crazy about my color choices but don't think my grand boy will care. 

Thanks darowil for offering this workshop. It has been a great learning experience and a lot of fun to do.


----------



## darowil

Dowager said:


> I think maybe you have already answered this somewhere, but I couldn't find it. At the beginning of the body shaping it says to work 4.75' in stockinette before beginning the decrease rounds. 4.75 " from what? The very beginning, the lips, or from the end of the mouth shaping rounds?


Ok a lesson in reading patterns! The typw of thing I will look at in my workshop.
The pattern says Work 4.75 inches- this means that from there you knit 4.75 inches. Unless the pattern says to measure from a certian point it is from the point you are at in the pattern. Usually this will be easily marked point- and in this case the shortest section on the mouth begins at the end of the lips so measure from the shortest part of the mouth shaping (that is where there is no shaping) and work 4.75 inches from there. And don't worry about being really accurate- it won't matter if you finish a few rows off. It is a stand alone item so no-one will know if it is not quite the right length.


----------



## darowil

pammie1234 said:


> Darowil, I like the buttons for eyes, too. What size did you use? That is all I have left! I will post soon.


One is 3/4 inch and the other just over 1/2 inch. But I just raided my button supply and tried a few to see what looked good. 
Just be careful with eyes if it is going to a young baby/child in case they get hold of the eyes. But I do still put buttons on things for babies- it is impossible to avoid all risks for kids unfortunately.


----------



## darowil

TLL said:


> Those hats are turning out really great! I have been following along, but working on other things. I sure do appreciate the instructions and input from everyone! Happy Stitching!!!


You can always do it later- there is a limit to how many of the workshops we can do even if that is all we knit! All the workshops will remain accessible permanently and I am happy to answer PMs if someone come sup with an unaddressed problem. And I haven't come across a teacher who has said they won't answer PMs about there workshops.
And my understanding is that the parades of the projects stay open so people following the workshop later can still post their photos. Is this correct Designer or Prismaticr?


----------



## darowil

Sockmouth said:


> Ready for the tail and the fins. Tomorrow!
> 
> Not crazy about my color choices but don't think my grand boy will care.
> 
> Thanks darowil for offering this workshop. It has been a great learning experience and a lot of fun to do.


I like the colours - I'm not so sure about the short runs near the end but the colours look really good. And you grand boy sure won't mind (assuming thats him in your avatar)


----------



## Revan

I am trying to send "Wilbur"!


----------



## darowil

I thought Wilburs fins were oddly placed- but it is his eyes and maybe his fins, but who cares he is orginal? Others eyes are better than mine- well I have just made an appoitment to get them checked next week.
Mine flat showing where I have placed my eyes (well my fishies eyes)


----------



## darowil

And now for the photos of the tail. If anyone is watching I will post the photos first and then write my description so be patient.


----------



## darowil

colleenmay said:


> I am almost to the tail. I do plan to make more of these for Christmas gifts. Does anyone know of any way to eliminate the very obvious jog that occurs when you change colors? The jog that shows the beginning and end of each round?


I'm surprised it took this long to get that question asked! I've even wondered at times why I haven't yet been asked.
The link that Bobglory posted is how I do it. 
In fact colleenmay did her research and came up with the same answer. So for those who would like an answer here without needing to leave the page here is colleenmays discovery.

When changing colors, you knit the first round of the new color as usual. Then when starting the second round, you just slip the first stitch (actually the first stitch of the first round) and continue knitting. This pulls the first stitch of the new color UP to better match the end of the round. Seems to look good on the videos.


----------



## darowil

Dowager said:


> I just started doing two color patterns on knit hats. I was told when I start the color to slip the first stitch after the marker and then knit the second stitch so there would not be a jog. And to do it each time I changed colors. I have made several hats without jogs.


This needs to be on the second row of the colour - and here is my problem, I forget to do it on the second row.


----------



## Bobglory

Finished!


----------



## Poledra65

Okay, here is mine, I still have to finish the eyes and seam up his tail, but he's essentially done. And the other is in progress for my stepmother for a coworker. So much fun, I see many more of these in my future. lol The color combinations alone are endless.


----------



## RBurk

Finished fish. I am a potter and tried to create some eyes for Freddy Fish. these are the 2 types that I chose from 4 or5 styles that I made. I like the green ones best but I think they are too small.

Attached find my completed hat pictures.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, here is mine, I still have to finish the eyes and seam up his tail, but he's essentially done. And the other is in progress for my stepmother for a coworker. So much fun, I see many more of these in my future. lol The color combinations alone are endless.


As you say the choices of colours are endless- and even using the same colours there are still so many ways of putting them together.
Your choices are really good as well.


----------



## darowil

Will post the next hat in progress. THis is the one that the stocking stich is not rolling on, and the red is showing through as well. Don't know why for either, maybe the slight fluffyness of the yarn for the red showing through, or that it is dark (the yellow is not showing on the red). And now I need to decide whether to put in more fish. Any ideas? Will mean juggling the decreases etc if I put in any more as almost time to decrease. Think I'm tending towards no more


----------



## Saroj

Here is my hat


----------



## darowil

Saroj said:


> Here is my hat


He's nice and bright- see his owner coming for miles. But if your going to wear one of these you won't mind being seen I'm sure. Actually with all tht pink I think I should say she's great. Lilly the PInk


----------



## prismaticr

OPENED PARADE....

Post away
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-157899-1.html#3031474


----------



## darowil

Dowager said:


> Well another thing to slow down my knitting. the main color I am using is from a 1 lb. skein of worsted weight yarn I had.
> 
> It has now vomited up two HUGE wads of yarn barf, which I have to untangle to get any further. Whoever thought up the rule of a center pull skein must have been out of their mind!


Now they are very annoying, normally coming fromthe inside is best, but every now and then one just does not want to cooperte- and often by the time they decide to show what they are really like it is too late to trick them into behaving. Cunning things that they are.


----------



## darowil

Bets123 said:


> I've been working on the hat and so far have tried it on my son, it seems a little tight- I'm using size 7 double pointed needles. I decided to finish out the hat and try another one... would I just go up in needle size to make it bigger? (I'm using the worested weight yarn). Thanks for any suggestions!


If it is coming out small I would imagine that you are a tight knitter so going up a needle size should work. Depending on how your tension/gauge matches up you may even need to go up 2 sizes. But changing needle sizes is a lot easier than trying to adapt it by changing stitch count.


----------



## darowil

nan-ma said:


> finished my hat,well.. still have to sew on eyes,but thats all,wish i knew how to post photos.i called her She-la, but i crocheted the eyes


well done nan-ma, crocheting the eyes is an orginal idea amd I love seeing or hearing about people doing things there way. If you go to the workshop main page (link under this post) there is a posting called C-TECH HELP AREA with pristmaticr and she has a section there telling you how to post photos. You do need a digital camera and to now how to work it on your computer but if you can do this the instructions are easy to follow.


----------



## Designer1234

Here is Mawmaw
s great fish hat. love the open eyes and the colors. Any child (or adult) would love this one.

Good job maw maw -- I also put it in the Parade for you.


----------



## darowil

Dowager said:


> Well, I have gotten to the third stripe on my fish hat Doing about 8 rows of each color. So progress is slow but steady. How is everyone else coming along?
> 
> I haven't found any felt squares yet to cut out the circles for the eyes. Local Wal-Mart doesn't have them, and I hate to order on-line or go out of town just to get 1 item.


Keep going with your slow and steady progress- you will get there. 
You don't need to use felt for the eyes- look at what others have used and see if you get ideas, I'm sure you must have something that you use either at home or locally. I've always used buttons that I've had here. I have not bought anything for any of the fish I have knitted.


----------



## darowil

I received a PM asking me about closing this workshop- looks like we still need it open as they are a few still finishing who may well need help. Don't panic there is no rush to close it! although I can always be contacted by PM, but the questions are also a learning tool for others coming after the workshop is closed.


----------



## jmai5421

My dead fish hat. I hope the colors show. In the camera they looked blue when actually they are purple---purple and gold-The Vikings
I guess the purple did show up. I will put him in the parade.
Thanks Darowil for the class. I am off to start another one--maroon and gold-The Gophers


----------



## darowil

jmai5421 said:


> I think I can find the photos but am barely able to put one or two pictures on an existing thread or post. I have no idea how to start one. The ones I did, my daughter actually did them for me since I did the knitting and her children were the recipitents. She took the pictures. She knows all my passwords so can do it from AZ. She is way to busy for all of these with a full time job and four kids.


Oh well in that case we will just have to see what we find as they come up! But you do an amazing job to get so many done.


----------



## darowil

maggieme said:


> 1. I'm finished row 21 of the tail. I don't understand how I can bind off 20 stitches now that this next row should be purled. Am I misunderstanding something?
> 
> 2. On the dorsal fin, is there another way to explain the directions? ie."pick up and knit 15 sts in marked columns of sts, picking up 1 stitch (??)for each row." - I'm sure I'm overthinking this...it's time for bed!


TAIL 
No reson why you can't bind off on a purl row, you can do it simply by purling the sttiches instead of knitting. Normally the bind off is done in pattern- but note that is not so for the fins, they are done knitwise not in rib.

FINS
I was expecting to get questions on this and haven't had any. For me it was the most confusing part of the pattern. As I have a finless hat here I will start picking up the sttiches and post them soon for you with more written comments. Will go downstairs first and get a coffee though.

In th etime it took me to post this I see you have gone offline so as you said you are going to bed probably no rush- but I will still get straight on with it. After all th epoor thing does need soem fins. Maybe I need to give my nephew Finn one of these?


----------



## darowil

Well all I do is fold the fish as you see, and then mark with two pins- the red one is the lowest point of hte mouth and the green one 6" from here. Then I simply place my needle through both legs of the stitch at the point the green pin was. And then in each of these Vs I put the needle through both legs (as it really doesn't matter too much where it is placed I have moved it up a bit so that I can pick up some sttiches in the pink where they will show up). It is untidy, but if you look at the photos in the pattern hers look the same- and I haven't managed to think up a way that avoids this look. Tried just one leg and no different and I didn't feel that the fins sat as well. I will leave doing the next fin in case you (or someone else) has more questions. Use a similar technique for the pectoral fins as well

While the placement isn't essential- it does pay to have them close to the top or sides. The purple one shows where I didn't! I have taken one of the pectoral fins off but still need to remove this one and replace them both- looking at it again maybe I will put the other one in the same spot and leave them 'wrong' as a design feature.


----------



## colleenmay

Here's my hat. I got a new computer and am having trouble finding my pictures so be patient if the picture does not appear. I'm working on it.


----------



## Poledra65

Okay, here's the second DFH, the one that Dear Stepmother wanted me to make. I think he's cute, definitely bright. lol...Just have to finish the eyes in a bit.


----------



## darowil

Dowager said:


> Considering the Avatars that were made for a couple of us slow pokes on the last class, I could not resist posting this for this workshop:


Thats a good one.
Just keep going, you will get there- and when you get to the decreasing it is easy- just make sure your stitch count is right before you start decreasing and count as you do the decrease rows. And if you do all this you will finsih with a k2tog (this is how you know you have done the decrease row correctly.)


----------



## darowil

TLL said:


> love it! still waiting for my 8" sz 7 dpns to get here  I did get a 40" cable - would that be large enough for the magic loop?


I know others have answered, but yes 40" is ideal for magic loop. Make sure you check all the posts because I do talk about doing this on magic loop.


----------



## darowil

TLL said:


> Thank you, everyone!
> 
> I have printed out the Magic Loop info. from your class. I will look at it more closely. Thank you so much!


Thats great-* the magic loop workshop will be open in conjunction with this repeat workshop so you can ask any questions you might have through that workshop. Good luck*.


----------



## colleenmay

Here's my second fish. Now my plan is to make one for each of the little boys I have on my Christmas list. That's 5. I'm trying to think of how to make them frilly and pink for the little girls on my list. Any ideas?

My eyes are small black buttons on top of large white ones. I like how they look. Unfortunately, I have no more big white ones in my button stash.


----------



## darowil

colleenmay said:


> Here's my second fish. Now my plan is to make one for each of the little boys I have on my Christmas list. That's 5. I'm trying to think of how to make them frilly and pink for the little girls on my list. Any ideas?
> 
> My eyes are small black buttons on top of large white ones. I like how they look. Unfortunately, I have no more big white ones in my button stash.


Thats why yours looks fat and squat- but it is simply different and thats good!.
I have one hat that I have put Fair Isle fish around just above the mouth- you could put lace there- becuase of the shaping it will be hard to do the whole hat in lace. Or the fins and tail coul dbe in ribbed lace. Probably want to use a smaller needle size to keep them standing up as lace even if ribbed may not have the strength to stand upright. You may be able to reposition the decreases to put in a lace panel, but not sure that you could do this and still keep the shape.


----------



## darowil

colleenmay here is a link to a lace rib (don't know tht it has enough rib and so body to stand up but it arrived in my inbox today so if you don't get the stitch of a day it might at least give ideas) http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-diamond-rib-stitch/?utm_source=New+Stitch+A+Day&utm_campaign=cec9dd2f65-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&utm_medium=email


----------



## darowil

Diane104 said:


> I have finished my fish hat, but found my camera is not installed on the computer! I will deal with that somehow and get a picture up in the near future! I'm gonna be snow bound for a few days! That's OK! More knitting time!!


Good thats it finished, hope you can get the camera installed soon.
The eye lashes sound a good idea as well BTW


----------



## darowil

Dowager said:


> I am no e down to the decrease on the body of my fish hat. But I think it's gonna be too big for my grandson, even though I went down 2 sizes on the needles and it suppposedly made gauge when I swatched it.
> .


Keep persevering (one of the reasons why I rarely bother to swatch is that the size always seems to be different to what I end up knitting anyway. Maybe because I had never heard of washing it before measuring?) BUt finsih this one and then maybe when I get around to posting th elink for the newborn that will be a better size?. The idea is that for smaller heads it simply sits further down on the head- but I would think it could end up too far -down and make seeing rather difficult. And it won't be an easy pattern to adjust so I don't suggest you try it! 
Actually thinking out loud here. If you do the mouth as per the pattern and then on the first round of the 4.5" of stocking stitch decrease 10 stitches evenly. Then work each decrease 9 times might work (would then need a bit of adjustment with the tail). Lessen the sections between decrease rows to make it shorter. Maybe a couple of sttiches less on the fins. Might give it a go see what I come up- but don't hold your breathe waiting! Especially when I need to think as my brain isn't working too well yet- not in any hurry to go this migraine).


----------



## darowil

TLL said:


> Whoo Hoo! I am finally just done with my first decrease row after a couple of false starts. All of your hats have turned out so unique! It was fun to check them all out to see how to do the fins when I get that far. Thank you for all of your great instructions, Darowil. :thumbup:


well done- it's fascinating watching hte different options people come up with isn't it?


----------



## Designer1234

WONDERFUL FISH HATS!. PLease make sure you post your hats on the Parade of Fish hats - The link has been posted, but I will look it up and post it again. Great job ladies. Designer

*HERE IS THE LINK TO THE PARADE OF FISH HATS*

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-157899-1.html#3031474*

The parade will be kept permanently on the pictures section and I hope you will put your hats in and we will have a whole 'school' of wonderful fish -- great job everyone.


----------



## Designer1234

*This workshop will be repeated, as well as the magic loop workshop will be repeated on November 11/2013 *- it will remain available after it is closed so that KP members may read it and use the information to make their projects.

Thanks so much for this wonderful workshop Darowil

POST PICTURES OF YOUR FISH HATS IN THE PARADE OF FISH HATS [ AS WELL AS HERE PRIOR TO THE CLOSING ]

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html


----------



## darowil

Thanks Shirley- I have just come on to post my promised links so here they are.

Here come the links for a few other items I have seen based on the Dead Fish Hat. 
http://www.deadfishhat.com this is a link to the site devoted to these creatures and has ideas as to how to decorate them etc. There are also 11 translations as well (I just found it now, had come across of the patterns from other places)

A scarf http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scarfish

Machine knitted http://www.deadfishhat.com/fishy-patterns/machine-fish

Half fish beanie http://www.deadfishhat.com/fishy-patterns/half-fish-beanie Maybe a more practical hat, but lacks the character and fun of the full hat IMHO.

Crotchet http://westcoastsupernatural.wordpress.com

These ones above come from the first link I gave you the remaining ones from different sites
Fingerless mittens http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fishy-fingerless-mitts 
New born hat http://zephyrknit.blogspot.com.au/2008/12/newborn-dead-fish-hat.html

This one is also crotched but costs $3.50 US http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crochet-fish-hat

Hope you all have great fun knitting more hats as so many of you are talking of doing and will be interested in seeing if you try any of the other patterns as well.

The parade will remain open so would love to see finished items posted there. Not only do I like seeing them but it makes me feel good seeing what I have encouraged others to achieve!


----------



## Designer1234

*THIS WORKSHOP IS NOW CLOSED*.

please check out the Parade of Fishhat projects, completed by our students at the following link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-157899-1.html#3031474

We ask that KP members who are referring to this workshop, read from page one and all the posts, before pm ing the teacher with questions about this project.

Thankyou to all involved with this workshop - the teacher darowil, and the students.

Designer1234, prismaticr and nrc1940 - workshop Managers.


----------



## Designer1234

===========================
====================================

*THIS WORKSHOP IS NOW REOPENED! Magic Loop workshop with Darowil so the information will be available for questions. \Darowil will be available to answer questions on both workshops.*.

*YOu are welcome to copy all the information and we strongly suggest that on all our reopening workshops that you read the whole workshop more than once -- as there is so much information already there*. We also ask that you sign in if you are joining us-- Please post *'Im In*' so you can be added to the count and please don't hesitate to discuss any thing you are not sure of. AWAY WE GO!


----------



## darowil

Welcome everyone to this reopened workshop. As Shirley says read and reread the original sections of the workshop- your questions may well have been answered already. But don't let that stop you from posting how you are going- I do like to hear from the students!

And now for the new section.

A scarf http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scarfish 
Fingerless mittens http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fishy-fingerless-mitts

these two links are to the scarf and the mittens that I have on in these new photos.
While I provided the link to them before I had not made them- but now as you see I have done so, and will answer questions on these as well. They would be lovely and warm for those of your beginning cold winters- not much call for them down here for a while yet though.


----------



## darowil

jadancey said:


> Love the eyes on your hat, scarf and mitts. Would you mind telling us how you made them?


I will do so soon. I assume that noone has actually got that far yet, unless of course they started early in which case they might be up there.
They are crocheted BTW. And so I need to check up US terminolgoy and put in both. But all that is needed is basic crochet skills


----------



## darowil

Diane104 said:


> OMGosh!! The complete set!! I am busy with the holidays and craft fairs, but this would be a great conversation piece!! One thing I am glad of is the workshops stay open. Will try it!!


I finished them for an exhibition that the Handknitters Guild had a table at- and they did attract a lot of attention. (I even had the links to the workshop to hand out to enquirers as well as the pattern links). It was a case of killing 2 or even 3 birds with one stone. The theme of the exhibition was weird and wonderful, so figured they fitted in with the weird and I wanted to do them for this workshop. And the 3rd is that I will give them to my daughter who loves purple-hence the colour choice.


----------



## darowil

A sudden thought-on the eyes is there anyone who would like to work them for me from the pattern I PM you? I have made them up myself so have no idea of whether what I will write is followable by others (especially as I don't do so much crocheting).


----------



## Designer1234

I just posted the new additions to this class on page one.

Thanks to darowil for adding the scarf and fingerless mittens. I can see them in all sorts of wonderful colors.

We will delete the I'm in's this next day or two--

*REMEMBER -- START ON PAGE ONE - There has been new pictures posted there -- Designer1234*


----------



## Diane1945

Hi, I have a question...I'm doing the dead fish on DPN's and I've finished the short rows, now the pattern says: Knit to end of round. I'M a little confused since the W&T mixed up the balance of the DPN's. My question is: do I rebalance all by knitting 30 stitches for the first needle, 30 stitch for the second and the same for the third , or is there another way to do this. Thank you for your help.


----------



## TLL

knitnutt said:


> Is there a child size pattern posted?


Please, Darowil, make corrections as you see fit - The hat that I started before you officially opened this class, I cast on 80 sts on sz 6 needles. I left the mouth shaping the same and changed the body shaping to this:

Decrease Round 1: [K8, K2tog] 8 times (72 sts)
Decrease Round 2: [K7, K2tog] 8x (64 sts)
Decrease Rd 3: [K6, K2tog] 8x (56 sts)
Dec Rd 4: [K5, K2tog] 8x (48 sts)
Dec Rd 5: [K4, K2tog] 8x (40 sts)
Dec Rd 6: [K2tog] 10x (20sts)

The sizing seems appropriate for a toddler size (it is smaller anyway) - I just do NOT like how my yarns and colors are going together on this one and will be starting over. I stopped just after the 3rd decrease.


----------



## darowil

Thanks TLL for that- I haven't made it smaller. (I agree that the unfinsihed hat isn't as nice- but remember everyone's tastes are different and its not so horrid that is hard to see anyone liking it. have you get enough yarn just to do it in the first variagated colour using the solid in the lips for the fins and tail as well? I think that the variety of variaigated colours is what causes the problem, but that first one is looking really nice.)

There is a newborn size link that I have given on the pprevious page but I couldn't find a child's when I was looking for them previously.

Dianna another way is to use a smaller weight yarn so if you used a 4 ply/fingering weight it would be smaller (or 5ply/sport). 
Becuase of the shaping it is not easy. If you are any good at adjsuting you could also look at the newborn and compare it to this one as the newborn is based on this pattern.

But first I would either follow TLLs guide or use a smaller yarn (but I/m not sure what size they would turn out). You could also go down one (maybe two) needle sizes- just don't go down too far or it will become too firm to drape as the tail needs to do. And loose the stretch that it needs


----------



## TLL

darowil said:


> Thanks TLL for that- I haven't made it smaller. (I agree that the unfinsihed hat isn't as nice- but remember everyone's tastes are different and its not so horrid that is hard to see anyone liking it. have you get enough yarn just to do it in the first variagated colour using the solid in the lips for the fins and tail as well? I think that the variety of variaigated colours is what causes the problem, but that first one is looking really nice.


Thank you, Darowil. These hats are for my brother's grandchildren (they are all such outdoorsmen) so I was trying to go with the camo type of colors. Fuzzy yarn (the navy, white, brown stripe in between the two solid brown stripes) is way too soft also. I have regrouped and will try some different combinations of colors.


----------



## Justme

Good Morning, I have started my fish hat but was wondering where I get the pattern for the scarf and mitts?


----------



## darowil

MissMelba said:


> Hi, patterns have been downloaded. I hope to be able to start soon (too many other WIP's, lol).


Now that I can well relate too!


----------



## Diane1945

Hi, Diane 1945 here, I would like to move on with my fish....could you please answer the question I've asked yesterday? Thank you


----------



## darowil

Diane1945 said:


> Hi, I have a question...I'm doing the dead fish on DPN's and I've finished the short rows, now the pattern says: Knit to end of round. I'M a little confused since the W&T mixed up the balance of the DPN's. My question is: do I rebalance all by knitting 30 stitches for the first needle, 30 stitch for the second and the same for the third , or is there another way to do this. Thank you for your help.


Sorry I forgot to go back to it as I needed to hunt up the pattern which had become buried. i needed to see what you were talking about to prompt my memory
You can rebalance them if you want- but it really doesn't matter- as long as you have the end of the round clear (either at the end of a needle or with a sttich marker). I think I moved them around a bit to balance them but it doesn't matter. The advantage of moving them around with 30 on each needle is that the third set of decreases will each end up at the end of a needle.

For any who might be doing magic loop the same applies, you can balance it so half are on each needle but as long as it is working it really doesn't matter. Again you do need to know the end of the round. In this case 40 on one needle and 50 on the other can be helpful for the decreases.


----------



## darowil

This pattern I hope will work for the eyes I have done on the set.
But feel free to do whatever you like with the eyes.

*EYES.*

Use a crochet hook smaller than the one you knit the fish with (go down about a size).

Crochet terms in the US and UK are different- well the terms are the same but they stand for different stitches. This link shows you the differences http://amysodyssey.wordpress.com/amygurumi/crochet-stitch-comparison-chart/ 
These are the ones used in the eyes.

UK Double crochet (dc)= US single crochet
UK Half Treble (htr) = US half double crochet
I have used the UK terminology.





 the Magic Circle or Magic Loop is used to start the eyes (note this is totally different to the knitted magic loop). This is a US video and so the Single crochet is a double crochet for those in UK/Australia/ NZ and anywhere that uses the UK system.

*Small eyes.*
Round 1. Using black yarn, make the magic circle and dc 6 stiches before pulling the loose yarn.
Round 2. Change to white yarn and work 2 htr into each dc .
Fasten off.

*Large eyes*
Round 1. Using black yarn, make the magic circle and dc 6 stiches before pulling the loose yarn.
Round 2. Change to white yarn and work 2 htr into each dc .
Round 3. Repeat round2.
Fasten off.


----------



## Grannypeg

I'm in and I'm starting all over. I did my purl w & t's wrong. I didn't find the right way to do those, even though I googled it until I had the first half of them done.

Peggy


----------



## Diane1945

Sorry...it's me again. So if I put the stitches in the same order as a started, and knit a round on all stitches, I shall be able to continue ? Again thank you


----------



## begarcia44

Cannot wait to get started. Have to buy yarn for the lips don't have anything that would look good for lips. On my way out the door.lol


----------



## mtnmama67

Thank you for re-opening and also adding the scarf and mitts!! Can't wait to get started!


----------



## begarcia44

I got past the lips which I found to be quite easy and I am now at the part where we knit the 4.75 inches in stockinette. Who knew that this could be such fun. I am really enjoying this pattern. My grand-kids can'rt wait for me to finish. Thank you darowil for taking on this project and heading up the workshop.


----------



## Grannypeg

Have the lips and all the wraps and turns done and started on the 4.5 inch section. Just have to start looking for more colours. This is a fun knit,


----------



## noniewill

This is really fun
I am at the dorsal fin and I am confused on the placement and same forthe fins 
Needsome help thank you


----------



## darowil

Diane1945 said:


> Sorry...it's me again. So if I put the stitches in the same order as a started, and knit a round on all stitches, I shall be able to continue ? Again thank you


yes


----------



## darowil

Noniewill the longest parts of the hat are the middle front and back (at this point it doesn't matter which is which) so one needs to along this centre line (the picture on page 4 of the pattern shows well how they are placed) so this the positioning of the first.
Have you read my information on page 6? If this hasn't helped I'm sure what your problem is so could you be more specific please.


----------



## Diane1945

Thank you Darowil, for some reason I was really mixed up...must be the pills. I hope I won't take more of your time. Looking forward to posting my fish. Thank you


----------



## darowil

http://knittingoddess.blogspot.com/2009/11/guppie-hat-guppie-hat-was-inspired-by.html Another link for a small fish hat thanks to Pristmaticr (similar size to the new I posted previously I think though I haven't looked at it all that closely.


----------



## darowil

Realised that I hadn't had any emails about the workshops so thought I had bether check that wasn't missing any posts. But no.
Is anyone out there? If so I assume you are all going OK.


----------



## Diane1945

Hi Darowil, guess who...but this time it is good news. My fish is doing great, not yet dead, but he is going go be a camouflage fish. This is fun. Looking forward to posting it. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## MissMelba

Still here but not knitting yet  I'll keep following everyone else's progress and am looking forward to photos.


----------



## Diane104

Yes, my hat is coming along, but not very fast!! I guess I am just a slow knitter!!


----------



## dora mac

MissMelba said:


> Still here but not knitting yet  I'll keep following everyone else's progress and am looking forward to photos.


The same with me. Too many Christmas things to get done.


----------



## Grannypeg

I am a very slow knitter, but I am working on it in between other things as well. It is a fun knit. I almost forgot the first decrease, so just did that a little further on. That's fudging.


----------



## TLL

My restart of my first fish is complete, except for the eyes and I started on a baby version. I am doing this with the dpns as the cables were getting kinked toward the tail end of the larger hat. It sure is hard to stay relaxed and not tighten up those stitches.  Otherwise, it seems to be going very well.  ....it seems that I have enough yarn for a very large school of fishies!!!


----------



## darowil

Grannypeg said:


> I am a very slow knitter, but I am working on it in between other things as well. It is a fun knit. I almost forgot the first decrease, so just did that a little further on. That's fudging.


And I fully approve of fudging so fudge away.


----------



## darowil

Diane and Diane (talk of confusing poor little me!) doesn't matter how long they take.

To others even if you don't start yet the workshop will still there- I just won't be at the other end of a post. The hats can always become part of your Chirstmas knitting.


----------



## jmai5421

Thanks, I am doing mine for Christmas knitting. However it will be the same as the one I made in the first workshop, the same colors. My nephew asked if I would make him a MN Vikings fish hat. How can I refuse. He is a favorite. The Vikings is our football team which isn't doing very well at the moment. They have managed to lose most of their games. But there is always next year. He will have his hat.


----------



## TLL

darowil said:


> I could have a massive school if I used it all for fishies! (isn't our language strange? plural of fish is fish, but plural of fishy is fishies. Mind you fishy for a fish is not really 'correct' I guess. Glad I'm not trying to learn English as a second language).
> 
> Glad your fish are coming on.


Yes, our English language is strange.

Thank you for your support on this fun project.


----------



## jmai5421

Lurker 2 said:


> Just thought I would mention you are in my thoughts every day- as I use that thoughtful little gift you sent me! How is your daughter?


Hi Julie
You are in my daily prayers too. I think of you quite often especially when I read that you were doing another workshop in my favorite-Gansey. You might need more of the stitch markers. I know that you can read your knitting better than I can mine. I rely too much on stitch markers. Dare I ask what we are going to make?
My daughter is doing great. As long as she stays in remission is a good day. She loves going to the gym to exercise so I take her 2-3 times per week. It doesn't do me any harm either to get out and exercise. 
Thank you for your thoughts and prayers.
Blessings
Judy


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Hi Julie
> You are in my daily prayers too. I think of you quite often especially when I read that you were doing another workshop in my favorite-Gansey. You might need more of the stitch markers. I know that you can read your knitting better than I can mine. I rely too much on stitch markers. Dare I ask what we are going to make?
> My daughter is doing great. As long as she stays in remission is a good day. She loves going to the gym to exercise so I take her 2-3 times per week. It doesn't do me any harm either to get out and exercise.
> Thank you for your thoughts and prayers.
> Blessings
> Judy


I will be encouraging people to knit the guernsey (gansey) to the measurements of the person it is to be worn by- so will be encouraging the mathematics and charting of the design first- there will be instructions for those who lack confidence- I have yet to commence my library search- but it is amazing how information seems to come when one needs it! I was fortunate that my mother taught me to use a pattern as the starting point, rather than a rigid template! So lovely to hear back from you!


----------



## jadancey

Here they are, my finished Dead Fish Hats. I made the one on top with larger needles and it was fairly big so am giving it to my GS. He loves both fishing and a good joke. The other two are for great GSs. I used leftover Caron's Simply Soft yarn and really enjoyed knitting them. Thanks Darowil for this fun workshop.


----------



## MissMelba

jadancey said:


> Here they are, my finished Dead Fish Hats. I made the one on top with larger needles and it was fairly big so am giving it to my GS. He loves both fishing and a good joke. The other two are for great GSs. I used leftover Caron's Simply Soft yarn and really enjoyed knitting them. Thanks Darowil for this fun workshop.


They are so cute!


----------



## TLL

jadancey said:


> Here they are, my finished Dead Fish Hats. I made the one on top with larger needles and it was fairly big so am giving it to my GS. He loves both fishing and a good joke. The other two are for great GSs. I used leftover Caron's Simply Soft yarn and really enjoyed knitting them. Thanks Darowil for this fun workshop.


They are great!!! I like how you arranged your stripes. 

I finished a baby fish hat last night - I LOVE how the tail was done!!! - in the round and will be trying that same technique with the next larger hat that I do. :thumbup:


----------



## jmai5421

jadancey said:


> Here they are, my finished Dead Fish Hats. I made the one on top with larger needles and it was fairly big so am giving it to my GS. He loves both fishing and a good joke. The other two are for great GSs. I used leftover Caron's Simply Soft yarn and really enjoyed knitting them. Thanks Darowil for this fun workshop.


Love your colors. Those will be a big hit.


----------



## darowil

jadancey said:


> Here they are, my finished Dead Fish Hats. I made the one on top with larger needles and it was fairly big so am giving it to my GS. He loves both fishing and a good joke. The other two are for great GSs. I used leftover Caron's Simply Soft yarn and really enjoyed knitting them. Thanks Darowil for this fun workshop.


What lovely looking fishies- good that you canmake use of the big ones as well as the two you intended. 
Glad you enjoyed doing them- they are fun.


----------



## darowil

TLL said:


> They are great!!! I like how you arranged your stripes.
> 
> I finished a baby fish hat last night - I LOVE how the tail was done!!! - in the round and will be trying that same technique with the next larger hat that I do. :thumbup:


I haven't done the baby one- have thoguht of trying the tail in the round but never actually got around to it. I willneed to look it up and see how it was done.


----------



## Diane1945

Jadancey...3 fishes...really...wow. My one fish is finished, I've called it the camouflage fish. I'll take a picture during the day and post. It is not perfect...but I like him.


----------



## Diane1945

Are you ready.....Her is my camouflage fish....Isn't it pretty ??? I LOVE HIM. There are a few mistakes, but still I love him. I'll probably do another.


----------



## TLL

Diane1945 said:


> Are you ready.....Her is my camouflage fish....Isn't it pretty ??? I LOVE HIM. There are a few mistakes, but still I love him. I'll probably do another.


Diane, he is great!!! Are those the crochet eyes Darowil gave directions for? They look super!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba

Diane1945 said:


> Are you ready.....Her is my camouflage fish....Isn't it pretty ??? I LOVE HIM. There are a few mistakes, but still I love him. I'll probably do another.


oh, he is cute!


----------



## jadancey

Hi Diane1945, I can see why you love your fish hat. It is so cute. Aren't these fun to make.


----------



## Diane1945

Yes they are fun to make. For the eyes I've chained five and did about 12 double crochet tight. I think they looked good. I had big balls of yarn that I'd baught a long time ago at WallMart, I don't have labels on them no more, so I don't know what kind of wool it is except that it is acrylic. I am satisfied with the work shop, questions were answered, So thank you Darowil...it was a pleasure doing business with you.


----------



## darowil

Diane1945 said:


> Yes they are fun to make. For the eyes I've chained five and did about 12 double crochet tight. I think they looked good. I had big balls of yarn that I'd baught a long time ago at WallMart, I don't have labels on them no more, so I don't know what kind of wool it is except that it is acrylic. I am satisfied with the work shop, questions were answered, So thank you Darowil...it was a pleasure doing business with you.


Your welcome- camouflage fish looks good- the eyes look good too. The options for the eyes are endless.

Would have responded earleir but ended up unexpectedly away from the computer for a couple of days- now doing a quick catch up.


----------



## TLL

Three more fish hats are done!!! (except for their eyes - buttons are just sitting there. I will do the crochet eyes.)

Thank you, Darowil!


----------



## darowil

TLL said:


> Three more fish hats are done!!! (except for their eyes - buttons are just sitting there. I will do the crochet eyes.)
> 
> Thank you, Darowil!


Lovely- but you left the white out of the red and blue one. (My football team are red white and blue and red and blue are the colours of the premiership team from this year)


----------



## Diane1945

They are goegeous...beautiful gifts.


----------



## TLL

darowil said:


> Lovely- but you left the white out of the red and blue one. (My football team are red white and blue and red and blue are the colours of the premiership team from this year)


I seriously considered adding white. That's funny! Glad you like them. 

Thank you, Diane.


----------



## darowil

TLL said:


> I seriously considered adding white. That's funny! Glad you like them.
> 
> Thank you, Diane.


I like the colour combination apart from being my teams colours. (Must admit that red and blue also look very good)


----------



## jmai5421

Beautiful work. I love all three of them. Neat colors.


----------



## Revan

Actually the Fish Hat I made in your workshop I did on two straight needles! I am learning more about knitting in the round so I will try a new one by knitting in the round! Revan


----------



## TLL

Thank you again, Darowil!!! Mass production is crazy! I learned a lot again. 

Here they are and now they are wrapped and off for Christmas!!!  (My DD's didn't like the eyes - thought they were creepy...made it easier for me to finish on time.)

Merry Christmas to you!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> Thank you again, Darowil!!! Mass production is crazy! I learned a lot again.
> 
> Here they are and now they are wrapped and off for Christmas!!!  (My DD's didn't like the eyes - thought they were creepy...made it easier for me to finish on time.)
> 
> Merry Christmas to you!!!


Wow you have been busy! Have you had any time at all for lace knitting?


----------



## MissMelba

Hi Toni - nice fish hats. My first one is finished excepting the eyes. I have to decide between crochet eyes or button eyes. This was a fun knit. Next up the matching scarf and mittens. And of course back to the lace knitting!

Merry Christmas to everyone <3


----------



## darowil

TLL said:


> Thank you again, Darowil!!! Mass production is crazy! I learned a lot again.
> 
> Here they are and now they are wrapped and off for Christmas!!!  (My DD's didn't like the eyes - thought they were creepy...made it easier for me to finish on time.)
> 
> Merry Christmas to you!!!


Wow you have been busy-well done.
And a Merry Christmas to you to- should still be Christmas Day for you.


----------



## TLL

darowil said:


> Wow you have been busy-well done.
> And a Merry Christmas to you to- should still be Christmas Day for you.


Thank you, Darowil!

Yes, it is still Christmas Day here. Part of my family is headed out to play in the snow, the rest of us are getting ready for some board games. 

I hope your day has been a good one also.


----------



## Designer1234

I am a day late but want to wish everyone a Wonderful Christmas season!
I had a great Christmas -- the best one for 4 years so life is good for me. 

I think the fish hats are wonderful. We will keep this open for another week unless Darowil requests that it be open longer than that. I hope you enjoyed this second workshop -- We weren't sure how a re opening would work and obviously it went very well. Happy New Year everyone.

We have a great line up of new classes for 2014 so watch the Daily Digest about once a week for our upcoming workshops. I am sure you will enjoy every one of them!! Have a great Christmas week. Shirley (designer1234)


----------



## barb1957

Had a great Christmas. Didn't get DH's hat completed but showed him some of the finished ones and he said To get busy with it he thinks it's going to be cute. Thanks for the workshop.


----------



## MissMelba

My DH had me bring my (still eyeless) hat along with me when we went visiting family. Got smiles all around.


----------



## TLL

MissMelba said:


> My DH had me bring my (still eyeless) hat along with me when we went visiting family. Got smiles all around.


Congratulations!!! :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Good to see fun responses to these hats- gave my daughter the full set much to her delight (shes been pestering me since she saw me knitting it so she was very pleased to find it did go to her).
They are a fun knit and get positive responses. Almost everyone likes them- even if they wouldn't ever wear them.
hope you all had a good Christmas. Very busy for me- but at least nothing here at my place so no need to keep it clean. Now I need to gradually repalce everything to where it should be- well after the next couple of days, things don't fully quiten down till Saturday.


----------



## Designer1234

THIS WORKSHOP IS NOW CLOSED - please post any of your fishhats in the parade on the Picture forum. We hope you enjoyed working on these fun hats. 

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Designer1234

*PLEASE MAKE SURE YOUR FISH HATS AND MITTENS AND SCARVES ARE POSTED IN THE PARADE - here is the link!*

HERE IS THE LINK TO THE PARADE OF FISH HATS

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-157899-1.html#3031474*


----------



## prismaticr

Topic is now closed. For additional information not found on these pages. please try and private message (pm) the listed teacher.

Thank you and happy knitting/crocheting!


----------

